# Will the Belkin N150 wireless USB adapter work with FreeBSD 9.1?



## Twitch (Mar 2, 2013)

I*'*ve been wanting to switch from Linux to FreeBSD but after browsing this list: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#WLAN

I*'*m not sure if id I'd even have internet access, *I* know *I* have to install Firefox through the command line but if *I* can*'*t even connect to the internet id I'd just be wasting my time, so does the Belkin N150 work with FreeBSD out of the box (doubt that, it did with Linux but im I'm not sure about here) or is there any way to install it on FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

The first step is finding out the actual chipset in that adapter.  Some N150s were Ralink RT2870, supported by the ral(4) driver.  usbconfig(8) may be able to show the real chipset.


----------

